# New Fly Rod Suggestions



## Wannabeeflyfisher (Dec 19, 2020)

That's great news. Trident Flyfishing spoke very highly of that GR80. Let us know your thoughts after you get a few days under your belt. It's nice to hear that some companies are standing behind their product.


----------

